# Can't get connected to the internet

## sustain

Hi

I finally decided to get gentoo on my laptop. The installation went pretty well but when I chrooted I wasn't able to get my network running.

I emerged dhcpcd but the client fails to load at start up - it just simply times out and I get the error:

"Error, eth0: timed out"

After login I checked ifconfig and eth0 is not activated. I then tried "ifconfig eth0 up" and now eth0 seems to activated in the list of ifconfig but again, if I try running "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" dhcpcd fails to load with the same error as above.

If it can be of any help this is my /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

If you need more info, just let me know  :Wink: 

... and thanks for a great forum!

----------

## John R. Graham

Yep, more info needed.   :Smile:   Tell me what lspci says about your Ethernet adapter.  Then we'll check out what drivers you need to enable for that hardware.

- John

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sustain,

Try the steps here if that fails we need the following information.

The Ethernet line from 

```
lspci
```

use the liveCD if needed.

The list of interfaces from 

```
ifconfig -a
```

when you boot normally and the network fails.

If eth0 is not listed, your kernel module is not loaded.

Exact error messages from dmesg or the screen.

When it looks like it might be alive, try 

```
ping 72.14.207.99
```

and 

```
ping google.com
```

if the first works but not the second, you have a name resolution issue, as they are both google.

----------

## didymos

Try setting the timeout option for dhcpcd. It's supposed to default to 20s. If you start eth0 manually, is that about how long it takes before you get the error message?  Older versions used a timeout of 60s.

----------

## sustain

NeddySeagoon,

I followed your guide and eth0 and eth1 are listed using ifconfig -a.

eth0 has the HWaddr 65-3F-02-00-2D-42-40-84-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

does this mean that eth0 is ethernet over firewire and how do I solve this?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sustain,

Yes - your eth0 is ethernet over firewire.

Find the eth1394 entry in 

```
modprobe -l
```

and either rename the file or delete it.

Thats a bit of a dirty hack as it will come back next kernel update.

When the  module can no longer load, the old eth1 will become eth0.

You can also just set up eth1 and ignore eth0

----------

## didymos

Couldn't you just change the interface number with a udev rule?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

didymos,

You cannot normally use kernel names, as the interface name you want to use could already e allocated but yes, you can do interface naming based on the MAC adderss. Thats a lot harder to explain though.

----------

